# Top 5 supplements...



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

just curious to know what most people would put in a top 5 list and why, mine is something like....

protein (reflex instant is my usual)

Creatine mono (i tend to go for the cheapest brand i can find at the time... pills)

Gaspari - Novedex XT (effective testostone boaster)

myprotein - instant oats (i put 100 gram in with my protein shakes)

cheap multi-vitamins from wilko's

but there are sooo many different suplements out there, would be nice to hear what you people use, and the brand that works for you, in some cases even why you use it.

thanks


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

1. Extreme Build and Recover for post workout.

2. Glutamine - whichever make comes in.

3. Multipower - Red, green or ice kick pre workout if I'm feeling tired.

4. Multi-vit - can't remember the make at the moment, maybe it will come to me.

5. Extreme Whey Protein - for anyother time I feel I need a protein shake.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Protein, Nox, vit C, vit B6, glutamine.

Ask me next week and all will change except the protein that is number one.....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In no particular order:-

Udo's Choice

Protein

Multivit/min

Kre-volution

Jack3D/Lucidrol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It was a little bit Tongue in cheek, no I take

Whey protein

Creatine

Multi vitamin

Glucosamine sulphate

Fish oil capsules


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

There are a lot of mixed information about l-glutamine, is it really worth taking and what is exactly good for?

recovery

anti catabolic

immune system

hair and nails

?????

I have been taking for ages but not quite sure if it does anything


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

akalatengo said:


> There are a lot of mixed information about l-glutamine, is it really worth taking and what is exactly good for?
> 
> recovery
> 
> ...


I think it does a little bit of everything, keeps the body in a nice balence (similar to multi-vits) but i might be completely wrong... it's not something i have taken before :S


----------



## Ricky66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well,thanks for sharing useful information....According to my opinion, top 5 supplements are given below:

steak

protien powder

salmon

multi vit/min

chicken breast


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine are:

whey protein

L Glutamine

Beta Alanine

ZMA

Multi Vit


----------



## snowwhite (Jul 5, 2011)

Im taking

Extreme Mass

No Xplode if needed pre wrkout

Multivits

Chicken chicken and more chicken

And finally Eggs from the chicken iv just munched.

Im sure everyone will agree theres no substitute for a good diet.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Snow White, you are not for real. You've made 5 posts all related to an Inner Armour product but you've called it Hard Mass, Extreme Mass and something else too, what's your deal dude?

If Inner Armour want an ad tell them to contact us.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, I reckon he works for a chicken factory...


----------



## snowwhite (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol my first post was in response to someone asking about the stuff. Sorry iff u think im working for them but i defo aint ill never mention it again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

caffeine

asprin

protein powder

blender

trap bar


----------



## johnyvravo (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the best multivitamins brand today? I take Centrum before but once i heard that there's a lot much better than this brand, i stop on taking it last month. And now, I'm searching for best multivitamins brand. Suggestion? My cousin recommendation is One-Day and MX Men's Multi-vitamins. How About you?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd have to say "Solgar" is regarded as the best.

Its reputation speaks for itself really.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Top 5 Supplements:

Protein powder: I use Extreme Build and recover myself.

BCAA: Branch chains are easily the most anabolic product with the exception of taking pure test, I usually take between 10-12g pre during and post workout. Again I use Extreme branch chains.

Kr-evoultion: There is no better creatine on the market than kr-alkalyn, creatine mono is more than 25 years old and unstable in water, esterfied creatines are poorly absorbed, and nitrate creatine is retarded.

Fish oil capsules and multivitamins speak for themselves.

The issue of takign large dosages of antioxidants like those found in solgar vitamins has been well researched and shown to inhibit beneficial adaptations associated with exercise. I wouldn't take them if you paid me.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So I take it you like to use Extreme products, lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

AChappell said:


> The issue of taking large dosages of antioxidants like those found in solgar vitamins has been well researched and shown to inhibit beneficial adaptations associated with exercise.


I'd be very interested in seeing the papers regarding this!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Quality whey,Glutamine,Creatine,good multivits &c, and eph stacks for a bit of go. If on a bit test, decca etc omit Creatine and up the vitamins.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Extreme yeah yanny boy.

But, I use Extreme products for the same reason many of the guys on this board use them. Their good quality, well researched products, with little to no artificial ingredients, good value for money, they don't skimp on the vital ingredients and they work. 2 British titles and 4 mister Scotlands are testimony enough for that.

Here are your papers Neil. If I'm honest I'm even skeptic about the effectiveness of multivitamins. I doubt most of them even get absorbed.

Moderate exercise is an antioxidant: Upregulation of antioxidant genes by training. Gomez -Cobera 2007.

Exercise as an antioxidant: it up -regulates importajt enzymes for cell adaptations to exercise. Gomez- Cobera 2006.

Antioxidants prevent health -promoting effects of physical exercise in humans. Ristow 2009.

There is also a number of papers that talk about the importantance of RONS, Ca signalling and force production that's inhibited via large bolus doses of antioxidants.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

AChappell said:


> Here are your papers Neil. If I'm honest I'm even skeptic about the effectiveness of multivitamins. I doubt most of them even get absorbed.
> 
> Moderate exercise is an antioxidant: Upregulation of antioxidant genes by training. Gomez -Cobera 2007.
> 
> ...


Cool!!

I think I'm unusual in that i actually enjoy reading stuff like this!! :lol: :lol:

Knowledge without application is useless!!! 

Cheers


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Extreme whey

Creatine mono

Tribulus

Zma

Extreme mass

(Tribulus may get bumped after I try reload!)


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

If you can understand scientific journals then they should be your first point of reference Neil.


----------



## askin (Aug 2, 2011)

My older brother has recently been diagnosed with diabetes and has no clue whether or not he can keep using his supplements. I guess my question is If he can keep using them or not, and if he can, could someone point us in the right direction of the best protein supplements for people with diabetes, or does it even matter which one he uses because he doesn't want to affect his blood sugars to much.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

askin i'm diabetic tbh they all affect sugar levels best to stick with a non flavoured whey like reflex

although i have used extreme pro 6 and weight gain you just adapt insulin to them,something which is trial and error tbh

same as his diet


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Noticed we were giving solgar the top multi-vit rating and though I'd put my 10 pence worth in, don't get me wrong Solgar is mustard stuff! - there is another manufacturer from Devizes called Metabolics. Chris Smith is the main man and his products are grown organically, (on his farm lands), labs are onsite and a majority come in capsule form so maximum availability to the body is created for absorption. I have the Omega oils and multi-vits and Vit C sups - they are to my knowledge as clean as our minds the day we were born...would never compare them to any of your minds there days!  lol

If your looking for that ultra trendy lesbian tree hugger organic based sups these are great and fit the bill nicely.

Just thought I'd let yo'll know about it.


----------



## bigdawg1466868016 (Jul 6, 2011)

1. protein (usually inner armour super quad)

2. jack3d pre workout

3. creatine

4. multi vitamin

5. zma/secreta gh


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Chatwin said:


> Cyto Gainer
> 
> Serious mass
> 
> Whey Protein


I understand now why you are 170 kilos heavy but why would you ask for advise in loosing belly fat on the other thread?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, some poor guy has posted on here asking everyones top 5 supps, he's been given a lis of food and a list of gear along with a few "witty" remarks, can you all say you've helped the guy?

It's no wonder forums are springing up all over the place when people can't get an answer to a simple question.

I stay away from Q's like this as best I can because I'm only going to come accross biased but I will say of the non Extreme Products I use;

1. Animal Paks, one of the few products I've actually felt improve my wellbeing

2. Iso2 ZMA, helps my sex drive no end

Of the Extreme ones I can use (I can't use T-Bullet and am not yet sure about RELOAD)

1. Pro-6 (I think it's a great blend)

2. Build & Recover (very few like it, it set the new standard for PWO shakes)

3. Extreme Whey (3 different wheys, all really clean and BS fillers chucked in)

4. Lean-R (strongest legal fat burner in the UK)

5. Liquid Fury (mega pump, no horrible speedy feeling)


----------



## Erick (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys nice information, i want to know that,

Supplements have any side effects on human body or not???


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Erick said:


> Hi Guys nice information, i want to know that,
> 
> Supplements have any side effects on human body or not???


that is dependent on particular supplement, dosage and many other variables

so what are we actually asking?

this is almost akin to saying does eating an apple have side effects on the human body


----------



## Larss (Oct 20, 2011)

No doubt these supplements are good to lose the weight and some of them to build the muscles.

Chose the supplements according to your status and demands.

Fitness Nashville


----------

